# My Neighbor's Dog Will NOT STOP BARKING!



## thebarkingdog (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a problem with my neighbors dogs that constantly bark day and night. At first I thought it would stop but it went on day after day.

I work long hours but I am constantly awakened by the barking dog many times during the night. You cannot imagine how frustrating this is unless you have been in this situation. 

I finally ended up going on the internet to research my problem. I have two options that I want to try but I wanted to get your opinions.

There is something called The Barking Dog CD from http://www.thebarkingdogcd.com that stops dogs from barking by producing a sound that is silent to humans.

My other option is to get an air horn and scare the he** out of the neighbor's dog. I do not know what else to do.

Samantha Powers


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

Does your town have a noise bylaw?

Or you could phone him in the middle of the night and tell him to bring his dog in the house


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

The only thing I can think to mention, is to make several calls to Animal control... Either anonymous or not; Just continue to make complaints each and every night you have to suffer through that...

My father and step-mother moved into a house next door to a pack of raging Pit Bulls, barking, growling, and grunting all hours of the night... After they made several complaints to Animal Control, they [Animal Control] showed up on the neighbor's steps giving them a warning, and then later handing them a citation.

Good luck! : (


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't waste my money on that cd. Sites like that bank on people willing to part with $20 for a 'magic bullet.' I'm sure it's crap.

If anyone has a problem with barking dogs, call animal control.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Call him everynight to tell him his dog is barking too much..
Hopefully the barks of the dog won't allow him to sleep either.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ummm...try filing a report with the local police department; I'm sure you're not the only one frustrated with the noice violation going on...if you call every night for several nights in a row, the cops WILL do something about it (normally starting with a 'friendly visit' to the offending dog's home). 

There are usually certain restrictions on noise after a certain time of night, till a certain hour of the morning, so please, take advantage of this knowledge. 

You should not have to install a 'no barking' system for someone else's dog...the barking animal is their responsibility.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2008)

Have you talked to your neighbor about it? I would do things in this particular order:
1. Ask your neighbor nicely to keep the dog inside at night;
2. Call police and/or animal control and file a complaint;
3. This is a little mean and expensive, but you can buy one of those ultrasonic barking control things and put it near the dog (on your own property of course). These things don't always work depending on what type of dog it is, so buy from a store with a good return policy. e.g. http://www.petco.com/product/104027/PetSafe-Outdoor-Bark-Control.aspx


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I would agree with the statement to talk to your neighbor about it. 

It's not your job to stop the dog from barking, it should be the owners. If the dog is bothering those around it, complaints are made, and the owner does nothing, than perhaps you need to call animal control. Seems cruel, but perhaps a fine of money would get their attention, and if not; maybe a new home would be better for the dog for someone who can handle it.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Call him EVERY time the dog wakes you up. Maybe then he'll get the idea of how annoying it is. Most people who leave a dog outside 24/7 and let them bark 24/7, though, don't really give a darn, unfortunately


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

myminpins said:


> Call him EVERY time the dog wakes you up. Maybe then he'll get the idea of how annoying it is. Most people who leave a dog outside 24/7 and let them bark 24/7, though, don't really give a darn, unfortunately


This is not good advice. You do not want to tangle or initiate hostilities with your neighbor. Certainly you would want to contact your neighbor first and let him know of the problem. After that, if it continues:
Call your local police station on the non emergency number. They will send out animal control. If you live in a very large city, the animal control department may be separate, but calling the police will help make a record. 

Multiple calls to animal control will lead to expensive fines for your neighbor. You have done nothing wrong and it should not be your job to get your neighbor to quiet his dogs.

In my town, a complaint will get the animal control officer out to the area. If he hears the barking he leaves a warning and may talk to the barking dog owner. The next time a citation is written and a fine must be paid.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 30, 2008)

Just heads up, I've been doing audio engineering for 1o years now, and there's no way that CD will work as they say. Your average home stereo speaker will likely not even be able to reproduce ultrasonic frequencies that high, and certainly not at anywhere near to 120dB. Even my professional studio monitors ($$$$) would struggle to do that without blowing the tweaters. I've no doubt this CD actually has some high frequency audio recorded onto it, but it's the playback that's the issue.

Scam.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

While the issue with the neighbor can become hostile, the thing to do (after talking to them first.. some people are oblivious) is to try AC and the Police... if nothing happens then, talk to OTHER neighbors who are probably being wakened as well. See if they will call in complaints too. There is often attention in numbers.

IF none of that goes anywhere, see if the neighbors would all be willing, on alternate nights, to call up the person in question and, when they answer the phone, just say, "Your dog is barking" and hang up. No ID or anything. The object here is to have several people working on the issue and each one taking a night with the outcome being that the calling is as annoying to the dog owner as the dog is to you all. The owner may just unplug the phone at which point you all are back to square one. 

Of course, you want to try everything else FIRST. 

I recall a situation like this when I was a kid (a LONG time ago.. decades) and the midnight to 2AM calls was how it was handled. Took about 3 nights and there was silence. With today's laws, the issue might be you getting charged with harrassment.. that is why you try all the other stuff first (Police, filing a complaint about noise, Animal Control etc.).


----------



## Lucillle (Dec 31, 2008)

Elana55 said:


> While the issue with the neighbor can become hostile, the thing to do (after talking to them first.. some people are oblivious) is to try AC and the Police... if nothing happens then, talk to OTHER neighbors who are probably being wakened as well. See if they will call in complaints too. There is often attention in numbers.
> 
> IF none of that goes anywhere, see if the neighbors would all be willing, on alternate nights, to call up the person in question and, when they answer the phone, just say, "Your dog is barking" and hang up. No ID or anything. The object here is to have several people working on the issue and each one taking a night with the outcome being that the calling is as annoying to the dog owner as the dog is to you all. The owner may just unplug the phone at which point you all are back to square one.
> 
> ...


Maybe it might work prior to caller ID, but these days, just about everyone knows who is calling before they pick up the phone.
I cannot imagine that police/animal control would not bring some results.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have caller ID but I also have in place the option where no one can see MY number on their caller ID unless I dial *80 first.... 

Of course you do need to use common sense when doing anything.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Elana, you are right on. Calling the police and animal control is often useless - been there, done that. Hopefully, one way or the other, it'll eventually get stopped.

I believe everyone has the option to use call block now - it's provided free of charge from our phone provider her, you just put in *87 first...


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I work nights and sleep in the day time. Normally, nothing much keeps me awake, but trying to sleep in daylight hours can be a little tricky sometimes. My neighbor puts his two yappy dogs outside when he goes to work in the morning and leaves them out all day. I got myself a good set of noise-canceling headphones and play some classical music to get myself asleep. The active noise cancelation makes a difference, and coupled with some soothing music, it helps a lot.

Definitely complain to AC/police, too.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

My husband works nights, too, so we turn on the one room air conditioner all summer - makes a great "white noise" so he hears nothing. In the winter, no one leaves their dogs outside here thank goodness!!!!!


----------

